# Sonnerie genre téléphone au démarrage



## CMYK (25 Août 2009)

Salut,

J'ai un souci que j'espère petit : au démarrage d'une machine ayant deux disques durs internes, j'ai une sonnerie genre téléphone, puis le 2e disque dur ne monte pas. Il n'est pas non plus visible dans Utilitaire de disques.
Comment puis-je faire pour monter ce volume ? Serait-ce simplement une déconnexion physique dans la boîte (un G4 gris) ou serait-ce un problème plus grave ?
Merci de vos lumières !


----------



## ntx (25 Août 2009)

Pour monter un volume manuellement : /Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire disque


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Pour monter un volume manuellement : /Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire disque






> Il n'est pas non plus visible dans Utilitaire de disques.



 ton disque dur est out


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Août 2009)

Oui, tête de lecture écriture est morte, j'imagine que c'est un Maxtor ou un IBM ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvXeVIJv4js&feature=related

C'est joli n'empêche, le mien est en déco et je l'allume à noël LOL


----------



## CMYK (27 Août 2009)

Hem. Merci pour ces réponses. J'eus espéré qqch de moins dramatique.
Et quand cette tête est foutue, il n'y a pas moyen de la remplacer ou en tout cas de récupérer les données du disque ?


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2009)

Ça ne ce repare pas il faut passer par un prestataire type Kroll Ontrack mais attention c'est assez cher


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Août 2009)

Je dirais même plus c'est très cher ! Sinon tu peut pas récupérer les données seul ... et ne le démonte pas sinon c'est terminer !


----------



## Dr.c (30 Août 2009)

Avant d'arriverà des conclusions dramatiques, fais la chose suivante :

Débranche le câble plat du disque (les datas), laisse le câble l'alimentation, garde le disque en main, et fais démarrer le mec. Ne bouge pas la main et ressens ce qui se passe.

QUESTIONNAIRE AUQUEL IL FAUT REPONDRE

a) - Le moteur du disque démarre-t-il ?
b) - Après cela, s'il y a une petite LED (généralement verte), s'allume-t-elle brièvement ?
c) - Si la diode s'allume, reste-t-elle allumée en permanence ?
d) - Ressens-tu après cela si les têtes se déplacent ?
e) - Sens tu un mouvement des têtes régulier (dans le genre toutes les 2-3 secondes) ?
f) - Lorsque les têtes se déplacent, la diode s'allume-t-elle ?

Refais le même test et note les réponses en ayant complêtement branché le disque

Qu'est-ce que c'est comme disque ?


----------



## alaincha (30 Août 2009)

CMYK a dit:


> au démarrage d'une machine (un G4 gris) ayant deux disques durs internes, j'ai une sonnerie genre téléphone



Ce genre de sonnerie ne signale généralement pas un problème de disque, mais plutôt de mémoire.

Et ce fameux G4 gris, qui n'est manifestement pas ta machine principale, a-t-il démarré un jour ou l'autre avec le deuxième disque monté ?

Ne serait-ce pas un simple problème de cavalier ?


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Août 2009)

Oui il parle de la sonnerie qui provient bien du disque dur, ball-bearings coincé ou tête crasher sur le DD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvXeVIJv4js&feature=related


----------



## CMYK (23 Avril 2010)

Tiens, je reviens pour dire qu'un beau jour ou peut-être une nuit le 2e disque a remonté comme si de rien n'était ! Zarbi, mais à ce prix-là, je ne me plains pas


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Avril 2010)

Oué bah alors sauvegarde !


----------

